
The electric pickup wars are about to begin - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/14/cars/electric-pickup-truck-wars/index.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I'm looking forward to the electric van wars, which should hopefully be right
on the hells of the electric pickup wars.

